# Plants too tall



## ontariobetta (Mar 13, 2006)

I've never had plants before, so this may be a stupid question... When the plants grow too tall do you just cut it and re-plant it?  
My ludwiga and hygrophillia (sp?) are way too tall.

Thanks


----------



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

Yes those types of plants can be just cut and the tops replanted. Depending on what you want the plants to look like cut low (2-3" from the bottom) and multiple stems will grow from the single shoot. Cut higher if you want to maintain a single stem. 

Cut a few millimeters above the set of leaves that you want to keep.


----------



## CRXSR (Mar 7, 2007)

I've noticed that when you cut hygrophilia, it doesn't grow anymore from the stem you cut. It grows new "branches" coming off the stem, but never from the cut area.


----------



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

It's not the cut area that the new shoot sprouts from but the set of leaves below the cut


----------



## ontariobetta (Mar 13, 2006)

ok thanks! There is only one stem of the ludwiga that is growing out of contol. The rest are all at the same pace. Is that normal? The one stem is almost 1.5" tall.


----------



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

Is it repens or repens 'rubin'

















No big deal, it is just part of the planted tank routine


----------



## ontariobetta (Mar 13, 2006)

Its the first one


----------

